# Which Grinder



## Andycoffee (Jan 15, 2018)

Im new to the whole decent coffee scene and im looking to buy a seperate grinder to espresso/steamer. What sort of grinder would you go for??

Dont want to wnd up buying something then 6 months down the line realising ive not got what i wanted.

Ive probably got a budget of around £150-£200 for the grinder and then around £300 for the machine.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd actually swap that round, get a used/upgraded Gaggia Classic for the £150 and spend the lion's share of the remainder on a decent grinder like a Mignon, Super Jolly, Zenith 65E or whatever, and the rest on a set of scales, milk jug, good tamper and a knock box.

Or you could go the Sage route, Duotemp pro and smart grinder, or a Barista Express. Would also fit your budget, and be new in a box with a warranty. See the Sage subforum - plenty of enthusiasm in there!

The reason I say this is that a Classic punches above its weight, especially they older ones, then there seems to be a bit of a gap before you get to a machine that is worth upgrading to, but right from the off, a good grinder is going to give you better results and at the £150 end your options are limited, but take it up to £300 and you'll get something that will still be worth using if/when you get a bigger machine. Or you may just keep the classic. It's really the grinder that decides how good the coffee is rather than the machine (apart from the coffee itself obviously!)


----------

